# Meet Us will you?



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2008)

_We are thinking maybe we have time for a couple more stops before we are done what do you say? ........................................_





_..........................................._




_Do ya dare?_


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you anywhere near New York?


----------



## Russellkhan (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I would know this if I'd been keeping up with DC recently, but I haven't so: What's going on, are you travelling? Where are you and what areas are you planning to visit?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel the same Russell. Did I miss something? I know you don't want to be heading this way, with the remenents of Tropical Storm Fay, statewide, and Gustave heading this way. But where are you and what/who have you seen?                                         

​


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

I met them yesterday quicksilver. There's thread about our time together that Barbara started.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/we-spent-the-most-wonderful-day-with-middie-49527.html


----------



## Lynd (Aug 26, 2008)

You're a very long way away from here


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2008)

middie said:


> I met them yesterday quicksilver. There's thread about our time together that Barbara started.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/we-spent-the-most-wonderful-day-with-middie-49527.html


 
I think most of us have noticed those threads cropping up.
It's the thread where they first announced their plans for this "whirlwind tour" that we missed, if there was one


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Are you anywhere near New York?


 
I was thinking the same thing.  New York City kinda empties out over Labor Day, and getting around is so much easier.  Getting into restaurants, too!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 26, 2008)

We actually have quite a few DC'ers around here.


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still watiting...........


----------



## Cooking in Mexico (Aug 26, 2008)

You are a little far from central Mexico. :P


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on over...I'm a couple of days away but I'm patient.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL  It all started with my "We're Leaving on Vacation Today" thread (actually I talked about it earlier), and I have been keeping everyone posted about our trip in various posts.  One was about meeting Dave Hutchins, another about meeting Michelemarie, and now about meeting middie.  We have had such a wonderful time meeting people!

We are in the Cleveland, Ohio area until tomorrow.  We will then head over possibly to New York (the lower parts), then we will head south.  There are a couple people we would love to meet in Pennsylvania.  Then we will wind our way toward home (South Carolina), ending with a visit to kitchenelf, in NC, just before we head home.  If we can't get my blood pressure medicine renewed (I thought we wouldn't be gone this long and didn't bring the last pack) we may have to head home sooner, but hopefully that won't be a problem.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

Dina said:


> Come on over...I'm a couple of days away but I'm patient.


Dina, we definitely plan to meet you someday, as well as other members in and around Texas, and jkath and kadesma, and other California members, but that will have to be set for later trips!  We also want to get up to Canada to see Alix and some others, and pretty much any other members we are able to meet.  It is so fun meeting people!

Barbara


----------



## roadfix (Aug 26, 2008)

I live on the left coast!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I live on the left coast!


I used to live south of you!

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Aug 26, 2008)

me, too! if you're near me in pennsylvania, let's meet!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

That would be great if we can work it out luvs!

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Aug 26, 2008)

great!! send me a message & we'll chat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2008)

And you're skipping Sault Ste. Marie!  How could you?

Just kidding.  Would love to meet you, but it's a 6 hour drive from Detroit to the Soo, let alone the extra couple of hours from Ohio to Detroit.  Plus, with our son living with us again temporarily, I wouldn't have a place to put you up properly.  But know this;  I wish you a grand trip for the remainder of your tour, and hope you get the chance to have an incredible time.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, as you're headin' from Cleveland to Western NY, and you get about 10 minutes east of Erie on I90 (assuming you are taking I90), and you look off to the left because you can see Lake Erie again, that little podunk town you are looking across to see the lake.... that's where I live.


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, you're actually closest to me when you're home lol.  You're about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, as you're headin' from Cleveland to Western NY, and you get about 10 minutes east of Erie on I90 (assuming you are taking I90), and you look off to the left because you can see Lake Erie again, that little podunk town you are looking across to see the lake.... that's where I live.


You are actually one of the ones I was hoping to meet--I just hadn't contacted you yet!  



jeninga75 said:


> Well, you're actually closest to me when you're home lol. You're about 2 hours from me.


I'm still not sure how it could be 2 hours when it takes us 2 hours to get to Columbia , but I was just thinking the same thing--that we are pretty close to you.  We could maybe meet somewhere in the middle, or some weekend we could just drive up there.  I've been wanting James to see Aiken anyway, and you're not far from there.  

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2008)

What route are you planning to take from PA to NC?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

We haven't thought it out that far yet, but we will be coming through Virginia.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2008)

You are slooowly working your way north. I should warn you, if you're coming up this way you need to get moving before the weather turns ugly. I suspect a long hard winter so you need to get in and out before October. LOL.

I know you're not coming up here yet, we'll see you sometime though. HUGS!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2008)

Alix said:


> You are slooowly working your way north. I should warn you, if you're coming up this way you need to get moving before the weather turns ugly. I suspect a long hard winter so you need to get in and out before October. LOL.
> 
> I know you're not coming up here yet, we'll see you sometime though. HUGS!!!


Yep, I'm afraid it will have to be computer and phone visiting for us for awhile, but we will make it up there as soon as we can!

Barbara


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in Mentor, Ohio, so if you're driving east give a wave. If you stop by I'll give you a fresh loaf of NYT raisin bread. Have a safe trip.


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm still not sure how it could be 2 hours when it takes us 2 hours to get to Columbia , but I was just thinking the same thing--that we are pretty close to you. We could maybe meet somewhere in the middle, or some weekend we could just drive up there. I've been wanting James to see Aiken anyway, and you're not far from there.
> 
> Barbara


 
You don't know how I drive. 

I based it on the fact that I can get to Charlotte in just over 2 hours.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't believe they actually took me up on my offer to meet each other. What a delightful visit I had with James & Barbara. In very short order we were chatting away like we've been friends for many years. We met in a little  restaurant that me and DW frequent several times each month, and they had a nice dinner while I had a piece of apple pie a-la-mode. They are now on their way to Erie, PA with a loaf of NYT Cinnamon Raisin bread to share with their next friends. 

Thanks for a great evening of fellowship, and I hope the rest of your trip is safe and enjoyable.

JoeV


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe aren't they great ?


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

middie said:


> Joe aren't they great ?


Absolutely. We had a great visit and I can add two more people to my "Life List" of friends.


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Definately.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2008)

We had the best time talking with Joe! We talked around 2 hours, and the restaurant closed so we had to leave! I was amazed at how much we all had in common, and the number of "coincidences" that couldn't have been coincidences. 

Joe, the bread is great! Thanks! We are working on it right now!  It will be hard, but we will save some to share!  Maybe.  LOL

Barbara
P.S. In the picture we are, from left to right, Barbara L, Maidrite (James), and JoeV.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the bread Joe V  
Yep, it was my turn today. I had a very nice time and James and Barbara are as down to earth and easy to be around as everyone's been saying. I'm sure pics will follow  
We had lunch at a little place in my town named for the last stop of the "underground railroad" used to get the slaves across the lake into Canada back in Civil War times, Freeport. We talked for darn near three hours and I'm not usually a talkative person until I've had 18 or 20 beers in me   Maybe If I did have, I would have thought to tell _them_ how the restaurant got its name 

Your bread was very tasty Joe, and I can't wait until tomorrow morning to butter some up and have with my morning coffee.


----------



## mikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang, I missed you guys, I live 45 minutes north of Erie, Just off I-86. I would have loved to meet you guys. Oh well maybe another time, Hope you having a great trip. Stay safe.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

mikki said:


> Dang, I missed you guys, I live 45 minutes north of Erie, Just off I-86. I would have loved to meet you guys. Oh well maybe another time, Hope you having a great trip. Stay safe.


 
I thought 45 minutes north of Erie was Ontario 


Yeah, maybe the PMs should habe been public messages instead. I knew you weren't far away..... over by Chautauqua Lake?...  I know I've seen Ashville somewhere.


----------



## mikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I live about 3 miles from where the bridge crosses the lake. The bottom of my road over looks the lake and bridge. Beautiful on a bright sunny morning.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll bet that's a pretty sight! I always liked that lake.  Used to ice fish it a couple times a month years ago.


----------



## mikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Not a nice as it use to be, this was the first year in quite awhile that it wasn't overrun by weeds. Never been ice fishing, but I grew up just over the train tracks from the lake and spent most of my summers doing something on the lake.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the bread Joe V
> Yep, it was my turn today. I had a very nice time and James and Barbara are as down to earth and easy to be around as everyone's been saying. I'm sure pics will follow
> We had lunch at a little place in my town named for the last stop of the "underground railroad" used to get the slaves across the lake into Canada back in Civil War times, Freeport. We talked for darn near three hours and I'm not usually a talkative person until I've had 18 or 20 beers in me  Maybe If I did have, I would have thought to tell _them_ how the restaurant got its name
> 
> Your bread was very tasty Joe, and I can't wait until tomorrow morning to butter some up and have with my morning coffee.


I didn't notice this before I started the new thread about our meeting (the pictures are there for anyone who hasn't seen it).  

We were wondering about how it got its name.  How funny, when we went in James noticed the t-shirts, but he also noticed their beer.  He said he hoped you didn't think he was weird leaving the table a little early, but he didn't know if you would think less of him if you knew he was buying a 6-pack of their beer, along with the t-shirts he got me!  He didn't get 18 or 20 though!  LOL  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

Think less of him? Uh-Noooo 
If I didn't have to go back to work I would _not have_ been drinking iced tea  Believe you me.

Yeah, a couple locals want to change the name of the town to Freeport. I wish they would, but it will never happen. Apparently we would rather be associated with the other corner of the state


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

Seems theres been loads of meeting threads lately


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 29, 2008)

Lynd said:


> Seems theres been loads of meeting threads lately


Yep, and there should be another one tonight!  We're headed for the Pittsburgh area and are hoping to have dinner with luvs.

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh that's awesome! Great way to spend a Friday night, hope you have a lot of fun, don't forget the camera


----------



## luvs (Aug 29, 2008)

i'm praying wwe meet, barb. i can't get ahold of you guys on your phone. sent you my #, though.


----------

